# Opinions on Kimber pistols



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Have any of you used or have a Kimber pistol. Any opinions?
I am thinking about getting a Pro Carry II in a 9mm.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

I have a compact stainless in .45 ACP. Great gun, has never let me down


----------



## marty dabney (Dec 31, 2011)

i have shot several kimbers from the pro carry to the custom II and loved them.


----------



## oneshotcowboy (Mar 4, 2010)

hey if ya look down in the buy/sale/trade thread chris has a kimber for sale


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

I really don't think too highly of Kimbers... what crummy guns they are.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

This is my new Kimber. She's a pistol so I had to name her Kimber.


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Ruger, Do you feed your Kimber 45ACP or 9MM?

Nice looking pup.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

dwtrees said:


> Ruger, Do you feed your Kimber 45ACP or 9MM?
> 
> Nice looking pup. I feed mine .45 ACP.


----------

